# Favourite Movie



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

What is you favourite movie that you've seen. For me it's probably Crackerjack


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I have many fovorites in different genres. The Shawshank Redemption was my favorite drama for a long time. My favorite anime is probably Spirited Away. My favorite classic is Ben Hur. Favorite new comedies include Galaxy Quest and old comedies include The Great Race. Gotta love Star Trek movies. Muppet movies rule for kid stuff. Need I go on?


----------



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Trainspotting would have to be my favourite, at the moment anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Baraka ... check that out...
no spoken words, but stunning views and a daazling soundtrack...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

One of my all time favorites: Oh Brother Where Art Thou


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't know that I really have a favorite, can't seem to watch movies more than once or twice. I do enjoy Star Trek, Star Wars, Serinity, Stargate, Batman, Spiderman, Finding Nemo, The Incredibles, etc etc. 

I suppose I would have to say The Quiet Man, it is one film I can watch just about anytime it's on.


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

True Romance

~Bob


----------



## Eddie Horton (Nov 8, 2006)

The Big Lebowski, Fight Club, Godfather, Saving Private Ryan, Unforgiven, man I could go on and on.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm thinking this oughta be "What is your top five favorite DVD movies?"

It's hard to pick just one.


----------



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

Blazing Saddles:bigsmile:


----------



## mikeb (Oct 22, 2006)

*R, e: Favourite Movie*

Christmas Vacation, Plains Trains, and Automobiles, Halloween, Godfather, Nobodys Fool (Paul Newman one):bigsmile:


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Impossible to choose one, so I did mine by categories.. all subject to change as I remember other movies..

Favorite Comedy: Caddyshack or Animal House
Favorite Horror: Evil Dead II
Favorite SciFi: The Empire Strikes Back
Favorite Fantasy: The Lord of the Rings
Favorite Thriller: The Usual Suspects
Favorite Drama: The Godfather
Favorite Movie You Haven’t Heard of: Erik the Viking
Favorite French Film: Ridicule
Favorite Japanese Film: Seven Samurai
Favorite Superhero: Spiderman II
Favorite Anime: Spirited Away
Favorite Animation: The Incredibles
Favorite “Weird” Film: Jacobs Ladder or Mememto or A Clockwork Orange
Favorite Martial Arts Film: Kung Fu Hustle
Favorite Art Movie: Brazil

JCD


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

Mostly science fiction and fantasy genre types Star Wars Star Trek X-Men Superman Spiderman. 

But I’m very flexible anything that looks good and sounds good that is one of the technical principles has to why I brought DVD in the first place.


----------

